# Chamber Vacs



## Bill13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Still looking at chamber vacs and have found one I really think fits the bill, the VacMaster VP-120. It's pretty new so there are no reviews out on it, at least none I could find - anybody here have one or used one?

It looks like an upgrade over the VP-112 because the lid is glass and I like the small footprint. On the negative side the chamber is a bit smaller.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 10, 2014)

They look like the same specs except for a few measurements. I think the lid for the 112 is pretty solid even if it's plastic, I don't know what the glass lid would do to improve it. I didn't see the weight for the 120, but the 112 weighs 50lbs and is one of the reasons people buy it; they can move it when not in use. Sounds like space is important to you, but it's also a couple of hundred dollars more for the same internals. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the vac master vp 210. It rocks.


----------



## foodaholic (Feb 11, 2014)

Ucmd said:


> I got the vac master vp 210. It rocks.



Where did you buy yours from? Do you find yourself wishing you had a little bigger chamber at all?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 11, 2014)

On Amazon there were enough people saying their lids had developed cracks which was affecting their ability to pull vacuum to concern me. VacMaster was giving them new ones free of charge but I was thinking what happens when it's out of warranty.

The size is more important to me wife - in this case smaller is better We are planning on keeping it out on the counter and wanted something that did not come out all the way to the edge. The 120 weighs about 4 pds more so no worries there.

I'm not happy with the difference in price. The cheapest I can find it is for 799, and you are right the VP112 is only 549, although I think that is a recent drop as I thought they were more like 649 when I first started looking around 6 months ago.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 11, 2014)

The vp215 is what I would really like to get but at 84 pds I'm not sure. I need to revisit the 210 - it's cheaper that the 120 which makes no sense to me.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 12, 2014)

Poly Science 300 is what I am waiting for. It has a % vacuum and is made by minipack if my memory serves me correctly. I want to see a few reviews of it but I will probably grab that one. It still has a sealed pump and isn't very fast but its decently priced.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 12, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> Poly Science 300 is what I am waiting for. It has a % vacuum and is made by minipack if my memory serves me correctly. I want to see a few reviews of it but I will probably grab that one. It still has a sealed pump and isn't very fast but its decently priced.



I like the 3 preset buttons, the external vacuum port, and the marinade feature. Not sure how much difference that really makes compared to just leaving it sealed under vacuum for 15-20 minutes. Thanks for muddying the waters:biggrin: On the downside it was pretty loud in the video. For 1,000 I personally would probably spring for the VP215, it's an oil machine which makes for quicker seal times at a lowed db.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 12, 2014)

Opps the poly science is its own unit, the minipack I am thinking of is here Click . It should be out this summer.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2014)

The minipack one looks nice. Wonder when it will really come out? Then wait for reviews and then modifications to the units after they have been out in the field for about 6 months. I can handle delayed gratification but it might be too long for me, sigh.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 27, 2014)

so what should i get as a home cook on a budget? just wanted to try SV.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 27, 2014)

rami_m said:


> so what should i get as a home cook on a budget? just wanted to try SV.



I have a similar question. I'm not looking to spend $500 on this item. What would people recommend in the $100-150 range? 

Right now I'm using the $22 ThriftyVac with ziploc bags. Sometimes I get a really good seal, sometimes not as good, but I think I'm getting better with a bit of practice and some technique improvements.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 27, 2014)

Check out www.butcher-packer.com I used to work for them and they have some very reasonable priced "chamber" vac pac machines.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 27, 2014)

large they don't have any?


----------



## rami_m (Mar 27, 2014)

cheflarge said:


> Check out www.butcher-packer.com I used to work for them and they have some very reasonable priced "chamber" vac pac machines.




No sure if the do any more? 

Vacuum Packaging Machines

There are no products to list in this category.


At


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 28, 2014)

My fault entirely. I apologize. When I worked there (about five years ago), they had a large selection of reasonable priced chamber vac pac machines. Not sure what happened. You might want to call their 800 number & ask for Eric, he is "the" vac pac machine "guy"! Once again, I apologize, I did not mean to send anyone on a wild goose chase


----------

